# where does everyone find the time



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

I know this will upset some of you lovely people on cheftalk of which I am a great fan but if you are all busy good cooks as it looks like to me where do you all find the time to keep writing on this site i look little and often but never seem to find the time to sit down and write something of any importance i love to read the questions and answers but there only seem to be a select few that continually write do you all work sorry to sound rude but I dont seem to have time too , whats your secret??? love pompeyams


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Afra:

The secret is in organization!

I get up at 04:00 in the morning. By 07:30 I have finished my International Herald Tribune, my correspondence obligations, caught up with the news on BBC (06:00) and had three cups of coffee.

At 07:30 my wife and Maigret (our Scottie) take me to the beach for a swim and a good walk so that I can get rid of some of that coffee energy.

At 08:30 I am back at the office with a new cup of coffee, ready to find out what my friends at Chef Tallk are saying. At 08:40 I have breakfast with my wife and at 09:00 I am sitting in front of my computer, headphones on, ready to talk with my clients on the phone. At 12:00 I take a brake to eat some fruit and play backgammon with my wife while we watch CNN news. At 12:30 I am back on the phone and my computer. At 18:00 I watch the BBC news while I am still working. At 19:00 Imy wife and I watch the FRANCE 2 news. At 19:30 we have dinner. At 20:30 we are both reading a book in bed. 

This wonderful schedule is of course interrupted by business meetings, which I always try to schedule on the same day each week, olive oil deliveries to my clients, which I schedule on the same days twice a week, and internal business management meetings with my wife who is also my partner, which we have three times a week always on the same days. The tough part is when olive oil delieveries to our wearehouse from our producers arrive. Since my wife and I are the only company employees, guess who gets to unload the truck and move everything into the wearehouse!

This goes on five days a week. The sixth day I work on my recipes (developing new ones or improving old ones), on writing my newsletter for my Internet subscribers, and in answering consumers/clients questions about olive oil that are sent to me via e-mail.

Without a tight schedule, good organization and my wife and maigret I would have been lost long ago!

I hope that I have not bored everybody but I hope that I answered your question.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Constantine how can you do this everyday?? 4am?? At that time I am, hopefully, deeply sleeping and my only wish is to remain that way.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have more time on my hands this year than I do usually. When I return to teaching next year, you'll read fewer posts from me. But you'd have to toss my computer out of the house to keep me away! I'll probably steal a few minutes during my lunch time to drop by...


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm at stay at home mom, so the computer is always available. I have little snipits of time between changing diapers, reading stories, dirrecting arts and crafts, ending arguements, and running to the library and childrens museum, and of course feeding them. I take a little time like this to "talk" to other adults. It keeps me sane. I so enjoy the friendly atmosphere of Chef Talk. Not to mention, the ideas, and recipes I've gathered here. I _do_ have two junior chefs here to think about...


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I have one and a half jobs (don't ask) and I'm a full time culinary student. My schedule is so screwy that I still don't know it by heart! Organization? Out the window these days! The one constant in my life is that I like to procrastinate. I think cheftalk is time well spent, don't you?  (All in all, I do get everything done!)

By the way, Papa, it looks like your day ends when mine begins and vice versa! I would need some serious drugs to be functional at 4 in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have more time than usual in the summer because the girls at the sorority house are on summer break. During the 'working season' I get up at five A.M. to work all of the kinks out from the previous day of heavy work, and to have some time to myself before everyone else in the house starts scurrying around getting ready for work. After I get home from work and take care of my responsibilities here, a visit to Cheftalk is a welcome break. I'm one of those pain in the neck super organized persons


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Being organised is a talent, a gift of the gods don’t say it’s pain. 


Many people are paying to learn how to be organised. Ever thought of moonlighting?


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Every once in a while I am confronted with the fact that I am indeed an e-mail junkie. I tried so hard to be a Luddite, but I know too many people who dont' even know how to use technology other than the internet. (A stamp? What's a stamp!)

Besides, today I am simply on here a lot because I am the Queen of Procrastination. My husband and I are packing to move next weekend, so naturally I am feeling a strong pull from the screen.

Must... read... e-mail...
Must...check... cheftalkcafe....
Must...read...news....
Must...find....new....recipes
Must...get.... off of here!!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

You will notice most of my posts are from 11:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. That 's the only time I have to check this site.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My spouse gets up at 4:30, which wakes me up, then I can't leave for work before 8:00 so I visit before I start my day. Then sometimes when I work late by the time I arrive home with energy my spouse is sound a sleep so I'll turn on the computor to relax before heading to bed.

My life is deliberately organized and simplified, so I have time and money to do the things that interest me, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Multitasking.....and flex time.
I can cook and talk on the phone at the same time. I do not go anywhere without bringing reading material. Personal Cheffing is a smaller portion of my time (Wed always)
Classes are random as are culinary programs.
I generally do business in restaurants. I choose what I do, and am self motivated. The flexible schedule works incredibly well for me. Though Saturday mornings are set in stone....cheftalk connections are random just as my schedule.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, heck, I'm just obsessive-compulsive. I've only been online for (almost) three months and I'm still addicited. I understand that the newness wears off in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm on Cheftalk mostly from work (10-15 minutes at a time), but also from home (early in the morning or late at night, before or after dinner).

I probably have great multasking skills ... hubby would say I'm totally *ADDICTED!!!* which I admit is only a half truth. Instead of surfing the net aimlessly, I much prefer the interaction on Cheftalk!


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Lunch time is spent on chef talk at the office. If I am doing something truly boring at my desk ( ie drafting documents) I will nip into cheftalk for a breath of fresh air. If I am in the office over the weekend I will break the monotony with a visit. No access from home, which is only inconvenient if I want to share a receipe. If I were still cooking, I would be on cheftalk at the end of the evening as a way to unwind after dinner service. 

4 a.m. Papa!! You can sleep when your dead right??

Cheers Linda


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

%75 of my posts are from work when I get five minutes to catch my breath.
cc


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

YOU MAKE TIME  lol


i think of this as a treat to myself. i love checking my mail and i love going to this web site. it teaches me a lot and every once and a while, i get to help other people. it feels great. so after a hard day at work, i make time. its very relaxing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Funny I was about to say, type, you always find time for the things you love but I see Isaac beat me to it.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I work with computers.I have 2 of them infront of me, both with T1 web connections, all day long.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Luv to you too pompeyams!


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

I,ve got exactly 8 minutes before im back at work so I will make it brief its very interesting to see how others live so thanks for all your replies papa im in the process of changing my oil supplier so maybe we can talk olive oil sometime your knowledge would be helpful the bit I forgot to put into my life was the fact not only do I own a restaurant I have 2 small children so till the next time tomorrow hopefully see you all love pompey


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I practically sat online from May 12 til June 20 when I had a cast on my leg )....this place kept me from not getting depressed 

One of the good things I did while off my feet was shop online. I bought about 20 fitness videos (and a juice maker, clothes, cds, etc.).

Good thing--> I've been working out about 1 hr min to 2 hours a day (rehab rehab rehab....) 5-6x a week for the last five weeks.

I'm learning ballet (41 year old ballerina? what the heck, it's wonderful), pilates, ashtanga/hatha/younameit yoga, bellydancing (very fun!), eastern hip hop (Masala), latin dance (merengue, mambo, samba anyone?), doing step (without the steps, it does work), and lifting weights 3x a week. I'm even up to walking 6 miles again (no hills allowed yet).

Do you know they have something called Yoga Booty Ballet...<grin>....and it's a kick.

Oh..also joined weight watchers (online of course!)...I've dropped 10 lbs or so in five weeks..(6.5 officially with WW weigh ins) and my clothes are already too big.

Living my food fantasies now vicariously through Cheftalk, which of course after surfing the net for a solid month, continues to be the best site on the web (next to collagevideo.com..the best place for fitness videos).

Deb


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow Deb I am impress. I am so happy you are enjoying ballet. I always loved it, did about 4 years of it as a kid. 

Congratulations of your weight lost and for being so good with the rehab!


----------

